# Weesatche and Armadillos



## myhorserules (Oct 21, 2014)

I've wanted to start a journal here for a long time but never did it because I couldn't decide on a title. (Dumb reason I know). But I've decided to just do it. Living where I do, we have tons of Weesatche and Armadillos and they both play into the ups and downs of horse ownership here, so I guess it's fitting. 

Anyways, I have a confession to make..... it's been about 18+ months since the last time I rode. And that's not because I lack a horse. I've had Mocha since 2015. She's sound and ridable. She's not the problem. I am. Life has found a way to suck the fun out of everything for me lately. 

2019 has been a not great year and it shows. I know that there are many people who have it way way worse than I do and I try to remind myself of that every day. But I want 2020 to be a much better year. I have my goals in mind. Reasonable and attainable ones as well as a couple of harder ones. 

One of my main goals is to get back in the saddle, er well bareback since I gave my saddle to my sister, and ride more. I want to find the joy again. I want to work on giving the gremlins(stress, anxiety and insomnia) the boot from my life. To start living again.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Huisache? Small tree, thorns? Sweet yellow flowers that look like tiny pom poms? You must be in Texas!


----------



## myhorserules (Oct 21, 2014)

Not exactly the description I would give seeing as they are invasive devil trees but yes I believe we're talking about the same plant lol
Yup Texas born and bred!


----------



## myhorserules (Oct 21, 2014)

Went out in the pasture today and just loved on Mocha some. She loves forehead scratches. Been busy this weekend and not really sleeping so I'm wore out. I'm hoping to have more energy this week and pull Mocha in for a good long grooming session. I've not had the energy to do more than basic feeding, care and chores the last couple months. I feel like a failure. Which in turn just feeds the gremlins lol


----------



## myhorserules (Oct 21, 2014)

Decided to try my hand at homemade bread to pass the time on a dreary day after a night of little sleep. For my first time doing it I think it turned out pretty well! Definitely edible lol The weather is supposed to be a bit nicer Friday so I'm hoping to pull Mocha in for a good grooming and maybe a short ride around the pasture.


----------



## myhorserules (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm really liking this making bread at home thing! I made a Cinnamon Craisin bread yesterday. Turned out rather tasty. 



In other news...The weather has gotten very warm again it was almost 80 today! We've reach the point of the winter in which Mocha is getting switched back to senior feed from the maintenance she normally gets in summer. I feed more in the cold months than summer. In summer she does well on just hay but I continue a little hard feed in order to keep her in the routine of eating out of her feed bag. She's approximately 18-20 years old now, I'm starting to think about keeping the senior feed year-round instead of switching to maintenance in the summer?


----------



## myhorserules (Oct 21, 2014)

Nothing horsey to talk about today. Was gone from dawn to dark the last 2 days so no horse time. Today was a long and painful day. I don't talk about it much but I have damage in both of my shoulders. The shoulders cause pain to ultimately spread to my back neck and other joints. At this point it is chronic. Today I was finally able to get into my chiropractor for an adjustment and some physio for my shoulders. While the treatments do ultimately give me relief they also give me different pain. Overall it's not been a good week thus.


----------



## myhorserules (Oct 21, 2014)

Went out and did hoof picking and fly control on Mocha. That was about all I had energy for today. I didn't sleep well again and I'm hurting pretty bad still. Have to be up early tomorrow to start a new job and I'm very anxious about it. Hopefully I'll get sleep tonight.


----------



## myhorserules (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm beginning to think that I chose the wrong month to give up coffee. I pretty much haven't slept since last week. Stress and anxiety have been keeping me up and giving me nightmares when I do manage to sleep. Horsey things,besides feeding and chores, are on hold this week because I started a second job on Sunday and classes start this evening. Haven't really felt like eating much the past week and a half so combined with the lack of sleep I'm down a few lbs :frown_color:


----------



## myhorserules (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm 8 hrs into a 12 hr shift at the moment. Had family visiting today so unfortunately couldn't get a nap in before I had to leave for work. Plan for after work is shower and a few hours sleep then have to get up and put out round bales and cubes for the herd as well as bring a round bale up for the hooligans. Then I need to do some reading for my computer class and start on research for a group research paper for interpersonal communications. Our topic is Death, Dying and Communication. 

I'm hoping that I can find the time and energy to at least do some groundwork with Mocha this week. Starting Monday my schedule should even back out and I should theoretically have time for some horsey things. Fingers crossed!


----------



## myhorserules (Oct 21, 2014)

So the theoretical even out has not happened. Schedule is all wonky and I have too many things to do and not enough daylight and I'm so stressed right now that it's not funny. 



In horsey news my farrier came on Friday and trimmed Mocha. I'm having a bit of trouble getting a few more pounds on her but I think that switching her from maintenance to senior year-round might help. I'm planning on switching her when we get close to the end of the last bag of maintenance.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

If you can get Purina they have a senior that you feed along with hay. I have used both kinds of senior. I hope things improve for you, I know that horses are what keeps me sane.


----------

